# Not sure what to do for the best.....



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

(edit)
> The horse stands in the same place ALL day... no movement, just listless......


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Being ouitside in cold weather is no problem at all by itself I have 30 horses outside 24/7 even at -35. As long as they have hay 24/7 theres no problem keeping warm for them. I have no idea what the law there requires a horse be provided but if they already have been called you could try again. Or approach the owner with your concerns


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

county said:


> Being ouitside in cold weather is no problem at all by itself I have 30 horses outside 24/7 even at -35. As long as they have hay 24/7 theres no problem keeping warm for them. I have no idea what the law there requires a horse be provided but if they already have been called you could try again. Or approach the owner with your concerns


There is usually no problem with horses being kept outside, like you said, but if they dont have sufficiant hay to feed on and stuff and at least some protection from the wind and their body condition are poor then there is some reason to be concerned. I would definatly approach the owners or else call a vet or something for more help.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> There is usually no problem with horses being kept outside, like you said, but if they dont have sufficiant hay to feed on and stuff and at least some protection from the wind and their body condition are poor then there is some reason to be concerned. I would definatly approach the owners or else call a vet or something for more help.


I would have to agree. I would talk to the owner and help him to know what is the "Right way" to take care of a horse and if he refuses to listen well call the ASPCA.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I see you are from the UK, I am not sure what laws they have to protect horses there. I have actually purchased horses just to get them outta situations just like that. That gets expensive, tho.

Best of luck, hope you discover some way you can help. Bless you for caring!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> > They both live out all the time
> > Until last week, neither had a rug on (the horse now has one, but this was after about 3 weeks of -7 temperatures)
> > The rug isn't done up correctly
> > There is little grazing and no sign of supplementary hay
> ...


Hmmm... I would be very careful in this situation... Where I live, it's rare for most pleasure horses to ever have a rug on. They naturally grow a coat which insulates them from cold. Is there a chance the owner could be feeding them when you aren't around? My horses get fed once daily, and if you weren't around then, you would think they don't get fed. My horses, and most around here, don't have a box/shelter, let alone with bedding in it. They have shade trees, and that is all. Lots of people will leave a halter on a horse that may be hard to catch, or in the case of my pony, he needs it on to hold his nose flap in place, which stops his nose getting burnt. Is there a chance that the horse has been treated or is recovering from an injury? 

I'm not trying to tell you there is nothing wrong, only that most of the points you brought up can be explained. Of course, it could be the opposite and be a case of neglect, but I would be very careful. 

Good on you for keeping an eye on these horses.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

ScarlettPompey said:


> > They both live out all the time Not an issue
> > Until last week, neither had a rug on (the horse now has one, but this was after about 3 weeks of -7 temperatures) Not an issue
> > The rug isn't done up correctly safety issue
> > There is little grazing and no sign of supplementary hay not the best, maybe they get food elsewhere?
> ...


Hard to say what's going on. Sounds like not enough information to accuse -- but enough to find an excuse to visit and maybe offer your help / advice with the horses if they want it. Sometimes a visit to the people will tell you a lot about their attitude.


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All - thanks for the feedback.
I think it highlights why I have been very careful not to do anything yet.

Ok - the horse doesn't move _generally_ (I'll correct that)... but he will limp to the gate if someone approaches. The hooves are over-grown and split up the middle, and there is no sign of farrier attention there. When he walks there is 'head bobbing' and minimal flexion in the forelegs.

The horse is some kind of thoroughbred-type. My concern is that his core temperature is very cold (when I test his ears)... and quite often, he shivers. I agree that some horses can live out if their breed/type is suitable for it. The bedding in the stall was mentioned as an indication of whether he was ever brought in.

As for his condition, I'd define it as staring coat, dull eyes, flacid ears and underweight to thin.

The pony (apart from the halter) seems to be quite happy.

I am unsure about approaching the owners - they do not take well to any intrusion, whether friendly or not.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, it could be that the Tbred is suffering from an illness, worms, ageing or something else other than just lack of "general" care and the owners are unaware of what they could do to help him. If you are uncomfortable approaching the owners and you really think that the horse needs help, your only option is to call the SPCA and ask them to stop by again. But, I would, when talking to them, tread lightly -- suggest to them that you think the owners need some guidance, not that they are totally ignorant or (heaven-forbid) just don't care.

What seems funny is that the pony is overall OK, but the Tbred isn't? Maybe they are trying to rehabilitate the Tbred?

Personally, if I'm not willing to walk to the front door and offer my help, I don't ask someone else to do it for me. However, in some situs that could be dangerous so be careful, whatever you do. Much of a solution comes from the way the problem is discussed.


----------

